# HS football starts tues.



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I know most of the sports discussed on here are at a national level, but i would like to talk HS football.

I enjoyed coaching legion baseball this summer, but football is right around the corner. I will be scouting a game tuesday night and am excitited for our 1st game friday night vs Wyndmere-Lidgerwood.

I also thought i would give anyone and everyone a chance to relive any of their old football memories, you remeber back in the days when we were all actually in shape  . Go ahead talk about the glory days maybe i played some ball vs guys in here and don't know it. I played from 1994-fall 1997 @ Sargent Central HS and at Jamestown College from 1998-fall 2001.

Go ahead relieve the moments!!!!! :beer:


----------

